# Still shaking......added another hunt.



## SELFBOW (Oct 1, 2014)

I love hunting pigs but the last two hours have been the MOST intense experience ever. Story to follow once I'm home and regain my composure .....


----------



## Skunkhound (Oct 1, 2014)

Well this has gotta be good coming from a predator like Martin. I'll be sure to check in soon.


----------



## fullstrut (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## Stump Shooter (Oct 1, 2014)

Cant wait, almost got ya didn't he.


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 1, 2014)

So I decided to check my honey hole this afternoon. First time out there since March. 50 yds in I jump a spotted pig I saw twice last yr and the Skeeter's are fierce so I go back to my truck for bug spray. Walking back in I hear the pigs being vocal but not sure exact location. This is a series of small islands so I decide to cross the water on the one end w the best wind....


I hear the pigs every now and again maybe 250 yds away max. I stay on the edge of the island in the canes....


I'm within 75 yards of them when I'm startled by what is not seen in the pic. Its an 8 ft gator hissing.....about 10 yards from me...
The head is just behind the tree....


----------



## bronco611 (Oct 1, 2014)

choot em dang it choot em!!! As seen on swamp people!!! Glad you got out with only soiled drawers LOL. They can really get your blood pumping when you do not expect it.


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 1, 2014)

As I'm trying to navigate passed the gator I see a pig. He walks within 10 yds of him in front of me and to my left. All this time I'm thinking this is crazy but instinct kicks in and I put a stalk on turning right to see the gator and left to see the pig and get a good shot. I hear the pig run always and into the water. I goto impact site and blood trail looks good...


I'm thinking this one is in the bank ,go after the rest as they are still close and vocal.  I skip past the gator and ease into position w 4 at 15 yds. One is a big boar and he gives me the first shot.....


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 1, 2014)

At 12 yds I pick my spot broadside and let it fly. The shot looks really good and the boars bolts forward and towards me, then circles and stops facing me at 10 yds. I see blood dripping out the opposite shoulder and decide he needs another arrow in him. I slowly draw and miss! That's when it got scary as he charged me to within 5 yds then turns and trooted away.  Looking back now I think the missed arrow hitting behind him is what sent him my way but it took several hours to believe it. I watched the palmettos shake as he left and tried to calm down, found the arrow and marked the spot then went back to #1.

The blood trail was really good but the pig hit the water and I followed it for 100+ yds out into knee deep water




before I convinced myself I didn't need to continue into this massive swamp tonight. I'd already crossed one small creek


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 1, 2014)

All of this action was on the second island in this series.  I got back on the big boar blood trail after dark and it was just drops here and there. Its not any fun in heavy palmettos and little blood w an animal you feel is out to get you so I decide to get out, cross the creek onto island nearest my truck and I stumble onto the blood trail again. By now I'm thinking oh crap he's between me and my truck and its a jungle to get thru.  I'm not happy and more nervous than anytime before....the short of it is I marked last blood, got out of dodge, called the wife, told her the story and took her advice not to go back in there tonight.  Ill look again in am but like David said I have been in a lot of situations stalking pigs and this afternoon was the most intense its ever been for me....

I survived it!


----------



## JBranch (Oct 1, 2014)

Sometimes some things are better suited for the light of day. Great story and good luck in the am. Glad you made it out OK.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Oct 1, 2014)

That's quite an adventure. Something, you'll never forget. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 1, 2014)

Who's afraid of the big bad pig or gator.


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 2, 2014)

I could hear the nervousness in your voice last night!  It's awesome, ain't it?


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 2, 2014)

I feel ya man.  Being lost is bad. Being lost and standing in water is worse. Combine those and add a gator and an angry hog ..... I would've come on home too.   Both hogs are dead from what you told me.  Go back and show us pics.


----------



## Skunkhound (Oct 2, 2014)

You had me at "eight foot hissing gator". Outta there!


----------



## Al33 (Oct 2, 2014)

Great read Martin!! Wise decision to get out, IMO.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Oct 2, 2014)

Pig hunting....It's better to do it in tennis shoes...easier to run in than hunting boots! 
Glad yur safe!


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 2, 2014)

I spent and hour and a half this am in there. The blood only took me about 40 more yards and it looks like he just walked away. I couldn't find an exit off the island so idk. 

Last blood. He took it like a man. The shot appears to me to have clipped upper backside of lungs. I've never had a pig not run away after being shot but this one came to me and stopped then ran towards me after the miss.


This is one hunt I will never forget. Maybe a few lessons learned as well. Nobody I know would have done it like I did and I probably shouldn't have either. I had called Marty after the first shot and told him I was hesitant to keep on w the gator right there but pigs squeling 50 yds ahead is a hard temptation for me to pass on.  Water, gators, wounded boar, palmettos, and darkness are a tough combination.....

Last blood was about 30 yds from where I shot my first selfbow pig last and I shot him about 30 yds from where my deer last year died. Interesting place .....
I will be back.....


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 2, 2014)

Well you sure did make a bloody mess out of that place. Gator might get the benefit out of your hits.  Hey, it was fun now that you look back on it, right?


----------



## robert carter (Oct 2, 2014)

I were`nt their but the blood looks thick and slick. looks like it was gonna clot quick maybe not lethal. RC


----------



## EJC (Oct 2, 2014)

Wild for sure, I bet you won't forget that hunt!


----------



## Jayin J (Oct 2, 2014)

I'd go back tonight and get some more pigs and pics.


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 2, 2014)

Checked another 2 islands this pm. Jumped 2 does on the first and one stood 30 yds out unsure of the danger while the other left blowing non stop. They were within 15 when they got up. Slipped off this island and crossed a small creek.


Nice one working this area...


Soon as I hit the cane I see movement ahead. Nice black one inside 50 yds. Only see one and can't really tell from the noise if there's more pigs or just squirrels cutting acorns. I start after this one w shifting winds and as I'm 30 yds and 3 steps from being able to close I get winded and it bust across the island.

I push forward and stumble on another one, good situation 12-14 yards and coming my way , turns sideways and I take the shot, underneath it went and broke the arrow ...

Kept slipping along and see 2 more but in the distance. Another sweet evening and a couple more pics....I love these swamp islands....


----------



## bronco611 (Oct 2, 2014)

Heck of a hunting story there. I enjoyed NOT BEING THERE BUT READING IT!!! Glad you took your wifes advice since you were by yourself. Just goes to show how tough a hog can be when it is pushed into a corner or shall we say the point of an arrow.


----------



## Clipper (Oct 2, 2014)

Great adventure and great story.  Thanks for sharing and thanks for being smart and getting out of there.  Dark is no place to be tracking a wounded boar with an attitude, let alone with a gator nearby.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 3, 2014)

You better start making another dozen arrows for back up the way your're breaking them.


----------



## GrayG (Oct 3, 2014)

That's a hunt you'll never forget. Gators scare me!!!


----------



## Munkywrench (Oct 5, 2014)

That's wild man. Them islands look fun to wander through. Sorry about the lost meat, I'm sure that gator appreciated it


----------

